# Simon & Austin's thread



## mynameisjeff (Feb 7, 2006)

Here's Simon & Austin soon after we got them last May (before the fights):


----------



## mynameisjeff (Feb 7, 2006)

After the fights, each in their own condos (and quite content I might add):


----------



## mynameisjeff (Feb 7, 2006)

Here's one of Simon from last September.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh, they are adorable! And yes, they do look quite content in their own condos 

Jan


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 9, 2006)

They are very cute.


----------



## doodle (Feb 9, 2006)

Aw, they look so cute together. They must be about the same age as my two.


----------



## mynameisjeff (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## mynameisjeff (May 4, 2006)

Here's Austin looking unimpressed for some reason:


----------



## jordiwes (May 4, 2006)

That one should definitely good in the disapproving rabbits thread!


----------



## naturestee (May 4, 2006)

That's one tough bun!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 4, 2006)

LOL!!! That expression is priceless!

Jan


----------



## mynameisjeff (Aug 16, 2006)

A pic of Simon in his favorite place, the bed. This pic was snapped just after Simon licked Leo's cheek clean.


----------



## mynameisjeff (Aug 16, 2006)

Repost of Austin's "tough bun" pic:


----------



## mynameisjeff (Aug 16, 2006)

pic repost...


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 16, 2006)

Aw, I'm in love with Simon!:inlove:

I have a soft spot for Tortie boys!


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 16, 2006)

Ah, I love the pictures. Especially the ones of him snuggling, aw.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 17, 2006)

LOL! Now *that* is some Bunnitude!!!

Jan


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 17, 2006)

Awww, a snuggle bun, how cute!!

Love the pics!


----------



## mynameisjeff (Aug 20, 2006)

Austin made himself very comfortable taking little naps around the house today. Tonight he was stubborn about retiring to his cage, so I took this pic of him.


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 22, 2006)

A bunny being stubborn about going to the cage... I remember those days. We used to have to literally corner Theodore, grab him, and attempt to put him in the cage and slam the door shut all in one motion, because he'd wriggle past you and out again in a millisecond. All methods of gently suggesting he go back, or letting him go back on his own, or herding him over were NOT working. He hated going in his cage at night.


----------



## Haley (Aug 22, 2006)

Aww. I love your bunnies! I have a soft spot for dutch (i have two) 

Good Luck with the bonding...I really hope you can get them to be buddies again!

-Haley


----------



## mynameisjeff (May 9, 2007)

Here's a new pic of Simon the snuggle bun, takenlast night. From his face you can probably tell that the bedis one of his favorite spots in the house:


----------



## jordiwes (May 9, 2007)

What a cute little smooshy face!!!


----------

